#  Schulmedizin >   Diagnose Plazenta Tieflage   Auswirkung auf Schwangere? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
mich würde einmal interessieren der Befund zu sehen ist Plazenta Tieflage.  Meine Schwester kam ganz aufgelöst nach Hause. Die Gynäkologin hätte nur schlicht gesagt der innere Muttermund wäre nicht betroffen, das Ganze also weniger tragisch. Ist das wirklich so oder bleibt da nur der Kaiserschnitt? 
Danke und Gruß Anne

----------


## josie

Hallo Anne!
Ganz so einfach ist deine Frage nicht zu beantworten, weil es schon  darauf ankommt, wo genau die Plazenta liegt, in folgendem Link kann man  sich das genauer ansehen.
Bitte Link kopieren und in die Adressleiste des eigenen Browers eingeben:
mamiweb.de/familie/plazentalagen-und-ihre-moeglichen-auswirkungen-bei-der-geburt/1

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Anne, 
ich schätze Du meinst dies Plazenta praevia - BabyCenter Ich weis nur das es fatal wäre wenn die Plazenta genau neben dem inneren Muttermund wäre. Aber ansonsten weis ich da auch nicht  viel darüber. 
Gruss Stefan

----------

